

SymbolicWeb: Ajax and Comet with Lisp - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/symbolicweb-ajax-and-comet-with-lisp

======
PieSquared
That was... weird. I read the article, then clicked on the demo... and it was
a chat-place, where there was no one except me. And a few moments later there
appeared the guy who wrote SymbolicWeb. He was in Norway, and it was 4:05 for
him, and 10 o'clock for me. These sort of encounters remind me what the
internet can really do.

